# Lets talk about proven ABA TURBO set ups



## Pats16vGTI (Mar 2, 2004)

I want to put a new motor in my 78 rabbit. I am swapping in an obd2 aba motor, I want to chip tune it with c2 software or something similar. 

Lets here about some proven set ups you guys like and know work. I am not really wanting to spend all the money on a kit, I have alot of random bits left over from previous cars/projects.. 

I mostly want to hear about what turbos/injectors/fueling/tuning are working well together for the motor. 

I have in my head a 60-1 turbo, 42# injectors, c2 software, stock compression... 

I already have a hpfp, aeromotive fpr[I prob wont need], tial bov, and I think a precision waste gate somewhere..


----------



## Edog451 (Feb 22, 2011)

I ran an ABA/16V for years and loved it.
The 16V head is the answer for the fact it drops the compression down somewhere around 8.5-1 with the stock multi layer metal head gasket, plus the better breathing characteristics.
I used :
Garrett GT30/71R turbo
Digi1 ECU with SNS chip
Green top (42#) injectors
Fairly small imtercooler to hide nicely behind the grill
AEM FPR
Tial Wastgate
Turbosmart BOV
This setup made 268 whp @15 psi and was a daily between me and the wife. Such a fun package, and all stock internals. Highly recommended. PM me if you want more details


----------



## Pats16vGTI (Mar 2, 2004)

sounds like the frist set up I put together in a mk2 16v. I am not going to go the 16v head route just to save on time and money. I kinda want to put this together with mostly what I have, and on a light budget..

If I was gonna do an aba 16v I would just buy abf pistons and have at it n/a.


----------



## Fast929 (Nov 13, 2004)

Search TigNinja.


Chuck has had pretty good luck with his ABA turbo setup. I think he's targeting 4-500 with his new build. 


Honestly, I'd love to see a huge valve big turbo build with big cam ABA setup.


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

At 270 cam
57Trim or 60-1 
Good shortrunner
C2 # 44
3InchExhaust
Meth



That will make a pointless car
I have a setup like that on 25 psi daily driven all stock bottom end


----------



## Fast929 (Nov 13, 2004)

I'll assume your referring to my post.

Where's your basis? You need 25psi to make any power cause your head flows like shiot compared to any multi-valve setup. Hence my reference to a big valve, large cam setup. 

I'd like to see how the crossflow 8v does with some breathing. Open the valves, de-shroud, big'ish cam (276'ish), with say a 5557 or gtx71/76 and see what it'll do...

Pointless, maybe on your stock bottom end :laugh:


----------



## Pats16vGTI (Mar 2, 2004)

I dont need to make 600hp here

I already had in my old caddy, a 1.8g60 bottom end, xflow head, volvo turbo, internal gate, on digi1.. and it was well into the 13's.. I think it would be pretty easy to achieve similar if not extremely better results on a larger 2.0 motor, larger turbo, and better tuning..


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

Sarcasm on the internet lol.
I ment pointless in the fact that you will do 80 mph burnouts.

ButFor all the money in the head you speak off a stock aeb will outflow it and cost a fraction.
I have seen aba's pick up 25 hp from porting.but from what you posted you dont know abas that well

Pat Look at my build, just use the same formula that salsa gti, q , and me have proven.

It will make that mk1 faster they it needs to be lol


----------



## Pats16vGTI (Mar 2, 2004)

Daskoupe said:


> Sarcasm on the internet lol.
> I ment pointless in the fact that you will do 80 mph burnouts.
> 
> ButFor all the money in the head you speak off a stock aeb will outflow it and cost a fraction.
> ...


Lemme look into your set up. I used to be a diehard 16v guy but honestly have fallen in love with aba's they are practically indestructible. I actually have a aeb 20v sitting on my shop floor right now as well, that came out of my old passat. I was considering using that one as well. I just dont know if I have all the wiring for it, when the car was parted I only kept everything from the firewall forward.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

C2, 42lb injector obd2 STOCK motor with double stacked headgaskets, 268 cam and home made short runner..... 296whp @ 20psi (miss print on youtube post)







same car, same mods just with 850CC injectors and 034 standalone at 28psi
320whp 330 Tq over 24-25 psi on the stock maf got a bit goofy, not bad just not super smooth for 30psi, which is where we ended up


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

Salsas car^

who owns it now?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

guy named jake. but i think the turbo is going so he called us about making a bigger more powerful setup....


----------



## Fast929 (Nov 13, 2004)

Daskoupe said:


> Sarcasm on the internet lol.
> I ment pointless in the fact that you will do 80 mph burnouts.
> 
> ButFor all the money in the head you speak off a stock aeb will outflow it and cost a fraction.
> ...


I'm well aware the 20v head outflows the 8v but the fact remains, the 8v is still a heck of a lot cheaper to build than a 20v. One cam, 8 springs, 8 valves, etc. On top of the fact that the head is basically free as there are a few million around. 

I'm just offering options for his build. Didn't say it had to make 600. I just think it's different and would offer the OP something cool and different. Do with it what you will.


----------



## Pats16vGTI (Mar 2, 2004)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> C2, 42lb injector obd2 STOCK motor with double stacked headgaskets, 268 cam and home made short runner..... 296whp @ 20psi (miss print on youtube post)
> 
> Josh, what turbo was he running for those times. I think I actually just scored a fresh big valve head, with a 260 cam, so that should help it breath fine. was Salsa's car an obd2 car? is there even a difference between obd2 and obd1 tuning options? I have that obd2 golf parts car still I was going to use for the swap.
> 
> ...


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

obd2 seems to run a bit crisper imo when turbo'd....
i'll have to ask dave when he come in what turbo he had. it was a t3/t4 but not sure the specs...
very fast, very daily drivable, and he had ac and power steering on it as well... great car.


----------



## Pats16vGTI (Mar 2, 2004)

Thanks alot. I was kinda planning on running a 60-1 only becasue I have heard of other people having good results with them, and they are pretty affordable. But I wouldn't mind trying to recreate his set up as best I could.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

dave's was t3/t40b S-trim with .63 ar
3'' TB exhaust
stock bottom end
double stack head gasket
270 cam- he says the 268 was a bit better but not 100% sure.
short runner
42lb C2 OBD2 software
fmic
38mm wastegate
ac, ps,

then same setup but with 034 efi standalone, more boost and 850 injectors

car was fast in both setups.


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

I can vouch for daves setup.I copied it lol.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

so can i, haha
i helped and i've driven it AND i watched him pull on a cbr 600 on Rt78 up to 140mph....:laugh: dave(salsa) won.


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

I did the same thing too, not to mention mauling many other things.skyline (r33) ls1 powered rx7, lots of other things.I remember dave telling me about a z06 too:laugh:


----------



## Pats16vGTI (Mar 2, 2004)

you sold me on it lol! Anyone know a good source for that turbo? I think buying one new is going to put me out of my budget since, I bought that big valve head, and wasn't planning on going that crazy. 

How comparable are those 60-1's I have a line on a decent deal for one locally. 


Also anyone know of a xflow t3 exhaust mani, and external 38mm gate, and 42#ers for sale used?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 7, 2006)

I'm confused. I keep seeing different #s about salsas car. To my understanding it never made over 250whp with c2. But yet its posted here that he made 296whp? Went standalone and only gained 30hp, its alot but not worth it imo. Here's where he shows he only makes 248 on 24psi and posted the same vid 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ions-of-my-ABA-Turbo-dyno&highlight=Aba+turbo


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

I made way over 250 with c2. That dyno was lower Hp, lower boost, 1.5 years before he sold it at max power over 320. Also i think that dyno was before the cam swap I think. He had it on c2 for a year more then that dyno and gained much more over 250 before switching. He wanted more boost and that's when the maf didn't want and had to switch to sem. If pro maf or something bigger was out then, I'm guessing he'd stayed with c2. I know. He works here. That car was stupid fast.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 7, 2006)

Thanks for clearing that up :thumbup:


----------



## Pats16vGTI (Mar 2, 2004)

what did salsas car do as far as headgaskets/spacers?


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

stacked like me lol


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

Daskoupe said:


> stacked like me lol


 Does that work good? I was thinking of doing that and turning the boost up any one know how much drop in compression you get doing stacked?


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

use some arp studs and it works great 

i think you lose like .8 or .9 in CR


----------



## TIGninja (Mar 21, 2010)

Ok so as far as the people saying the 1.8t heads flow so much better. Why is my 8v making more power with a similar turbo and similar boost as almost all of these guys? 

I made 370whp and 330tq on stock compression and E85. The car had TT 268 cam and with a stock head it took 27 psi. with a ported head it was done on 21psi. The main problem I ran into was that my fuel pump was done. This was on a PT 5557 turbo BTW.


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

Daskoupe said:


> use some arp studs and it works great
> 
> i think you lose like .8 or .9 in CR


 All ready have arp bolts i think i might give it a try and turn the boost up


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

TIGninja said:


> Ok so as far as the people saying the 1.8t heads flow so much better. Why is my 8v making more power with a similar turbo and similar boost as almost all of these guys?
> 
> I made 370whp and 330tq on stock compression and E85. The car had TT 268 cam and with a stock head it took 27 psi. with a ported head it was done on 21psi. The main problem I ran into was that my fuel pump was done. This was on a PT 5557 turbo BTW.


 I think its cause of the E85 and your how good your tune is. thats crazy numbers out of a stock 
8v :thumbup:


----------



## TIGninja (Mar 21, 2010)

vwturbofox said:


> I think its cause of the E85 and your how good your tune is. thats crazy numbers out of a stock
> 8v :thumbup:


 Well with just a couple of runs on pump we were around 280whp and about 15psi. The 8v is alot more efficient then people think.


----------



## 2ToneTurbo (Feb 15, 2007)

My old set up made 402hp and 368tq 
It was in a mk3 drag car best et. Was [email protected] 122. 

Engine: 0bd1 block 
Wiseco 9:1 pistons 
Stck rods with arp hardwar 
Acl race bearing 
Stock aba headgasket 
All arp hardware 
Ported 8v head with tt springs and 288 tt cam 
Custom short runner with vr 0bd1 throttle body 
Precsion 1000cc injectors 
Ross fuel rail 
Megasquirt with 4 bar tunned by garcia motorsports.. but will be tunning new setup myself know due to garcia hating me because of little he said she said bull. Thanks for all your help garcia. 
Custom tubular manifold 
Precsion 46 external gate 
Pt 6262 turbo at 28 psi 
A1000 fuel pump 
02a 4speed with pelq. 
That's basicly it. I kept on destroying the heads. So this year we finally went to aba16. The 6262 was a bit laggy but once it came on it ripped until 8k.


----------



## TIGninja (Mar 21, 2010)

2ToneTurbo said:


> My old set up made 402hp and 368tq
> It was in a mk3 drag car best et. Was [email protected] 122.
> 
> Engine: 0bd1 block
> ...


 What was it doing to these heads?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

salsa.... double stacked metal layered head gaskets(oem ones) with copper spray and ARP head studs, run 30psi on it it all day, no issues at all.


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

hey Pat, what were the specs on the 60-1 you have. Check out Mark Morris's threads. Stock head ABA made a nice powerband and 374 whp turned up a bit. 60-1 compressor goes overspeed if you go much over 25-28 psi, we made 374 whp and stopped because of the turbo and also clutch slip. 

The same exact turbo (previous owner) made 512 whp on 28 psi on a 1.8t motor, sorry chuck lol.


----------



## TIGninja (Mar 21, 2010)

lugnuts said:


> hey Pat, what were the specs on the 60-1 you have. Check out Mark Morris's threads. Stock head ABA made a nice powerband and 374 whp turned up a bit. 60-1 compressor goes overspeed if you go much over 25-28 psi, we made 374 whp and stopped because of the turbo and also clutch slip.
> 
> The same exact turbo (previous owner) made 512 whp on 28 psi on a 1.8t motor, sorry chuck lol.


 Thats all on the turbo. It has very little to do with the head.LOL There are plenty of turbos out there designed to be efficient at high pressures.


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

I'm talking about the same turbo on both engines, showing the difference in the motors.

20v at 27-28 psi, on C16, vs. 8v on 25 psi on Q16.

Spool was very close, when graphed on RPM, the graphs overlay up to the 155whp mark.

8v sucks, sorry bro but you needed to hear that, lol


----------



## TIGninja (Mar 21, 2010)

lugnuts said:


> I'm talking about the same turbo on both engines, showing the difference in the motors.
> 
> 20v at 27-28 psi, on C16, vs. 8v on 25 psi on Q16.
> 
> ...


And I will be ~ 500whp on about 30#s with my 8v. The reason that turbo ran out of steam there is because the turbo runs out of juice at that point. I gues what im saying is thats a poor choice for turbo (sorry MM  ). He needs to get a HX35 or one of the new billet turbos for his car. These are the high boost equalizer.


----------



## 2ToneTurbo (Feb 15, 2007)

The heads kept sinking the valve seats pretty bad and crack the head in between the valves... I had new springs in it as well. Dunno if the 288 was to big. I destroyed 2 heads. I wish I would have figured it out but on to 16v.


----------



## Pats16vGTI (Mar 2, 2004)

Stacked gaskets it is. I can save a few bucks on that headspacer for other crap.



lugnuts said:


> 8v sucks, sorry bro but you needed to hear that, lol


lol but at least aba parts are pretty plentyfull and better yet cheap. Honestly anywhere near 300hp in a rabbit is going to be fun no matter what. Anything horsepower wise after that is going to be solely for bragging rights.

Specs as far as I know..
Compressor trim: .70ar
Compressor Wheel diameter: 55.96 /71.95
Turbine Wheel diameter: 54.06 / 65.20
Exhaust Trim: .63ar

I am also using a head with supertech +2mm i/e valves and a 260 cam and lw lifters/retainers w/dual springs to help things breath a bit


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

TIGninja said:


> I gues what im saying is thats a poor choice for turbo (sorry MM


My car will still blow your doors off-- come out here Sept 12 and I'll demonstrate.  

I was going for a nice broad powerband and that's what I got. I know all about the Precision billets-- some time down the road. I got what I wanted for now. 

And Chuck, you can turn-up the boost regardless of cylinder head. I love 8v's too, but c'mon son-- you're kidding yourself when comparing it to 16v and 20v heads.


----------



## TIGninja (Mar 21, 2010)

Mark Morris said:


> My car will still blow your doors off-- come out here Sept 12 and I'll demonstrate.
> 
> I was going for a nice broad powerband and that's what I got. I know all about the Precision billets-- some time down the road. I got what I wanted for now.
> 
> And Chuck, you can turn-up the boost regardless of cylinder head. I love 8v's too, but c'mon son-- you're kidding yourself when comparing it to 16v and 20v heads.


What im seeing at the wheels with ported head is very close to what others see on similar turbos.

Ans I plan on being there to whup you


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

:laugh:


----------



## Pats16vGTI (Mar 2, 2004)

Mark, I cant seem to find any posts about your motor set up, only the rabbit build thread that is half finished.. Do you mind to break your motor set up down for me?


----------



## TIGninja (Mar 21, 2010)

Pats16vGTI said:


> Mark, I cant seem to find any posts about your motor set up, only the rabbit build thread that is half finished.. Do you mind to break your motor set up down for me?


All you have to do is follow him around and wait for the parts to fall off


----------



## Pats16vGTI (Mar 2, 2004)

TIGninja said:


> All you have to do is follow him around and wait for the parts to fall off


hardy har har!! lol. I wish tho, I can always use some free parts!! To bad I am about 6hrs away from pittsburgh!!


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

Mark's set-up:
http://www.braunstadt.com/lugtronic/node/56

And no offense meant Pat. I love the 8v's.


----------



## TIGninja (Mar 21, 2010)

Here is my pre ported and post ported head dynos. The reason we had to stop at this point is that I was out of fuel pump. The stock MK1 CIS pump is done at this point BTW. I will be putting an O44 on it and some bigger intectors in the next few weeks and will be trying to pull 500whp out of it. Red is post port and blue is pre port.


----------



## Pats16vGTI (Mar 2, 2004)

lugnuts said:


> Mark's set-up:
> http://www.braunstadt.com/lugtronic/node/56
> 
> And no offense meant Pat. I love the 8v's.


Thanks Kevin! No offense taken! I have done both built 20v and 16v motors. I am at a point in my life that I cant be spending a mint on a motor anymore, time to push the limits with what I got! This new build kinda reminds me of my first turbo 16v back in the 90's; stacked gaskets, with a turbocoupe turbo, and g60 management.

Tig: Did you have anything done to the head at all? cam or anything? when the "before" dyno pull was made?


----------



## TIGninja (Mar 21, 2010)

Pats16vGTI said:


> Tig: Did you have anything done to the head at all? cam or anything? when the "before" dyno pull was made?


It has TT 272 and springs before and after and the before is non ported and the after is ported.


----------



## Pats16vGTI (Mar 2, 2004)

Nice numbers, I dont think I remember what you are doing for engine management.


----------



## TIGninja (Mar 21, 2010)

Pats16vGTI said:


> Nice numbers, I dont think I remember what you are doing for engine management.


Haltech sport platinum 1000


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

TIGninja said:


> All you have to do is follow him around and wait for the parts to fall off


You're the one dropping parts on the track and dyno Chuck. Unfortunately they aren't any good once you're done with 'em.


----------



## TIGninja (Mar 21, 2010)

Mark Morris said:


> You're the one dropping parts on the track and dyno Chuck. Unfortunately they aren't any good once you're done with 'em.


That just means im trying harder then you are


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

[email protected] said:


> I'm confused. I keep seeing different #s about salsas car. To my understanding it never made over 250whp with c2. But yet its posted here that he made 296whp? Went standalone and only gained 30hp, its alot but not worth it imo. Here's where he shows he only makes 248 on 24psi and posted the same vid
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ions-of-my-ABA-Turbo-dyno&highlight=Aba+turbo


on that vid yes....correct...the vid with the car smoking...melted pistons were sticking the ringa on 2 pistons...3-4.....320 at 24-25
.car ran much better with new pistons after that dyno run...
hereis an h20 dyno run with 17 psi and a fuel pump that died the next day.....tt 268 cam


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

yup, then more boost to 300ish
then sem and 320ish....


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

the chip tune is flaky above 16 psi...the fuel curve is inconsistant...and the timing is to high......compair....

This ..............










or this..................










same setup same everything.......
top chart is 10psi then 24psi...no cool down...no magic
lower chart is 24 psi stage 2 440 injector chip tune..

It could have used a more efficiant turbo...a t3 to4b "S" trim.....63 stage 2 hot side.....not the best but it was cheep and better than the Xr4ti turbo it replaced..:laugh:
and one of the main factors in not installing a larger turbo was teh old manifold positioned the turbo against the fire wall with a "B" cover so the GT3082 with the "S" cocer was not going to happen without a major redo of everything


----------



## Pats16vGTI (Mar 2, 2004)

Anyone know if a obd2 vr6 throttle body will work in place of a obd2 aba throttle body? I want to start fabbing my short runner. I would like to use the larger throttle body if possible.


----------



## TIGninja (Mar 21, 2010)

Pats16vGTI said:


> Anyone know if a obd2 vr6 throttle body will work in place of a obd2 aba throttle body? I want to start fabbing my short runner. I would like to use the larger throttle body if possible.


They dont bolt on but they use the same TPS


----------



## Pats16vGTI (Mar 2, 2004)

Well I am custom making a sri so I can put any flange I want on it. I think they are like 2.75" ID I cant seem to find a dimension for the aba t-body anyone know?


----------



## GTI_22_VR6 (Jun 26, 2007)

Some good numbers from everyone... I'm new to the abaT and just got mine a couple weeks ago... clutch slips bad. You guys with 300 or close to it... what clutch are you guys running?


----------



## TIGninja (Mar 21, 2010)

GTI_22_VR6 said:


> Some good numbers from everyone... I'm new to the abaT and just got mine a couple weeks ago... clutch slips bad. You guys with 300 or close to it... what clutch are you guys running?


I run a STG4 or 5 ACT one but I use a O2A trans.


----------



## Pats16vGTI (Mar 2, 2004)

My car isnt together yet, but I have one of these act sprung 4puck clutch with matching pp and I have a 10lb eurosport flywheel as well. I ran the same clutch disk just with a solid center and a 16v double strapped pp in my g60/xflow caddy and it crabbed real good. You either stalled, or did a burnout. 

http://www2.advancedclutch.com/prod...ord=VW4-HDG4+ &search_btn.x=0&search_btn.y=0


----------



## GTI_22_VR6 (Jun 26, 2007)

I don't think I'll need a 4 puck haha. I should be around 250-300 hp... guess I should of put that out there:beer:


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

Clutch net stg 3.going unsprung when I pull the trans for the 3.67 rp


----------



## Pats16vGTI (Mar 2, 2004)

one thing Ive learned over the years is to not skimp on the clutch. I probably would have bought a 6puck but I found the 4 puck for a killer deal from someone who abandoned a project.


----------



## GTI_22_VR6 (Jun 26, 2007)

ah makes sense but with this being my daily a 4 puck would be over kill. My clutch slips bad with anything over 5 psi right now. But your right on not skipping on a good clutch. Doing a clutch is no oil change ha I'd rather not be changing them everything 2 months


----------



## Pats16vGTI (Mar 2, 2004)

Who is selling/has the best price on these 70mm maf housings? 89 seems like alot of money for one of these. I might have to fab my own up.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

GTI_22_VR6 said:


> Some good numbers from everyone... I'm new to the abaT and just got mine a couple weeks ago... clutch slips bad. You guys with 300 or close to it... what clutch are you guys running?


02a mission.. spec StgII vr6 clutch


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

I exploded a spec stg 3 clutch at h2o in 2007. Never again.

Mine was up at almost 300whp when it was in it's prime. Stacked gaskets w/arp's, stock intake mani, ATP exhaust mani, etc....running the 42# C2 program and a T3/T04E 57 trim Garrett turbo. 

Hey Pat shoot me a PM on here or vwsport if you're still wanting to trade my turbo for a car. I'm chompin at the bit to get my dream crapmaster 2.0 done.:beer:


----------



## Blacknlow (Sep 30, 2009)

My last car was a golf ABA that I turboed quick. 
I did a snap build because my daily got nailed in an intersection.
I ran unintercooled with a t25 out of a old Saab. Car ran well and plenty quick at even 8psi. 


I came across this thread because I am starting to turbo my second ABA tomorrow. This time it will be bigger and more solid with much more psi.

I was thinking of making a video of the build in sections and maybe with a build thread but I am not sure if there is enough interest. I still haven't decided. 

I did extream budget. I donno if this has been answered or not, but I got my a t3/t4 for a older saab in the junk yard. I recommend this. $80 and with a warranty. I got the mani off ebay along with the IC piping and the rest I got from friends. The OEM gaskets and the C2 stuff was the most expensive. 

If anyone has any questions about an ABA build I do have some answers. 

Happy Tuning! :beer:


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

Blacknlow said:


> I was thinking of making a video of the build in sections and maybe with a build thread but I am not sure if there is enough interest. I still haven't decided.


I can say this.....You don't have that many posts yet.....so you'd probably be able to generate interest from a build thread. Me on the other hand, I'm hated like Obama's definition of change. :laugh:


----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

So far I have..
Garrett td04 (can't remember exactly)
C2 42# tune with injectors
Ebay ic piping
Small intercooler( working on finding one that will fit in my mk1)
Built head with autotech 270 cam
16v clutch and PP
Built trans with a mini diff.
3 inch maf

And all of this is going in my mk1 

The guy I bought the tune from said he dynod his STOCK aba at 267. So I know with my mods ill be at 270+ (some one correct me if I'm wrong)

But I gotta finish shaving the bay before I drop it in


----------



## Blacknlow (Sep 30, 2009)

PVWB. Would you happen to be in the Richmond area? My parents live right of Rt.60. There is a great Euro shop out that way in a pretty random area ha ha.


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

Blacknlow said:


> PVWB. Would you happen to be in the Richmond area? My parents live right of Rt.60. There is a great Euro shop out that way in a pretty random area ha ha.


Naw mang, I'm in northern VA.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

vento86 said:


> So far I have..
> Garrett td04 (can't remember exactly)
> C2 42# tune with injectors
> Ebay ic piping
> ...


Personally I think your image is a lil optimistic.... if your running a td04 wrx turbo. 270+ is pretty decent for C2 #42 tune.
What type of 16v clutch are you using? You need a real clutch that will support 250-300ft-lbs or it will slip... I've ran upgraded sachs 16v clutch and it couldn't hold 200 ft-lbs


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

GTijoejoe said:


> Personally I think your image is a lil optimistic.... if your running a td04 wrx turbo. 270+ is pretty decent for C2 #42 tune.
> What type of 16v clutch are you using? You need a real clutch that will support 250-300ft-lbs or it will slip... I've ran upgraded sachs 16v clutch and it couldn't hold 200 ft-lbs


 I agree about the optimism.....At 9 psi with a T3/T04B S trim turbo I was at 175whp....All I did was change turbos to a T3/T04E 57 trim and it went up to 190whp.....Same setup (57 trim) I got 258whp with at 15psi on the 01M auto trans. :laugh: When I started making more power than that every time I got into boost the torque converter smelled like it was on fire. :laugh:

And 16v clutches from Sachs are worthless. I just replaced mine with less than 6000 miles (sachs super clutch too) and no.....nothing was leaking, making it slip. This was on my naturally aspirated aba jetta too! :thumbdown::thumbdown:


----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

GTijoejoe said:


> Personally I think your image is a lil optimistic.... if your running a td04 wrx turbo. 270+ is pretty decent for C2 #42 tune.
> What type of 16v clutch are you using? You need a real clutch that will support 250-300ft-lbs or it will slip... I've ran upgraded sachs 16v clutch and it couldn't hold 200 ft-lbs


 All I'm really looking for is 200+ to the wheels. Its a mk1 so its light and doesn't need a ton of power. And the turbo is a t3t4 to4e. What clutch would you reccomend? I've been looking into act or southbend clutches. I plan on leeping the oem fw.


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

vento86 said:


> All I'm really looking for is 200+ to the wheels. Its a mk1 so its light and doesn't need a ton of power. And the turbo is a t3t4 to4e. What clutch would you reccomend? I've been looking into act or southbend clutches. I plan on leeping the oem fw.


South bend only goes up to a stage 2 drag (of the DXD variants)......And that's what I have in the jetta now. I'm supposedly still breaking it in, after over 1000 miles. I dunno, I think my diff shim kit might be effed though cause it holds on the street, but when I went to the track for a new personal best rpms shot through the roof in 1st. And that was with me slipping it on street tires. It'll chirp 2nd on the track though! :laugh:


----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

I bet your trans hates you..lol dxd is ebay stuff. The thing is, I have a mk2 trans AUG. someone told me I needed a special clutch. Its a 210mm.


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

Kennedy or ACT clutches work well for 020's.


----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

Mark Morris said:


> Kennedy or ACT clutches work well for 020's.


Thanks mr. Morris.


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

vento86 said:


> I bet your trans hates you..lol dxd is ebay stuff. The thing is, I have a mk2 trans AUG. someone told me I needed a special clutch. Its a 210mm.


PM user name "Broke" about what clutch your trans takes. He's the wizard in that dept. And DXD is South Bend....They, just like every other brand, have their better days with certain setups--it just all depends on your application really. One thing I didn't like though was that I got a damn Sachs PP with the South Bend stg 2 drag kit. They did however make a custom 6 puck sprung ceramic for me though (they are usually 4 puck sprung for stg 2 drag).

On my previous turbo jetta (the one where I exploded the spec stg 3 clutch at h2oi), I ended up replacing it with a south bend dxd stg 6 puck ceramic that took almost zero break in time, and never slipped even with over 300wtq.


----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

I forgot to mention I'm getting a 4 puck unsprung clutch from a friend. Not sure who makes it. But its new.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

vento86 said:


> All I'm really looking for is 200+ to the wheels. Its a mk1 so its light and doesn't need a ton of power. And the turbo is a t3t4 to4e. What clutch would you reccomend? I've been looking into act or southbend clutches. I plan on leeping the oem fw.


I'm 100% sure you will hit that target 
Listen to these guys, I'm not up on my 020 clutches.... I instantly went to an 02a


----------



## fastrabbit (Jan 17, 2002)

vento86 said:


> I forgot to mention I'm getting a 4 puck unsprung clutch from a friend. Not sure who makes it. But its new.


going to be fun to drive... drove a vr6 with a 6 puck unsprung it was a on/off switch.. 

going to put a south bend clutch in mine.. until i swap to o2a


----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

Swapping the trans is out of the question. And I drove cars with a 4 puck. And yes its a big burnout switch:laugh:


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

2ToneTurbo said:


> My old set up made 402hp and 368tq
> It was in a mk3 drag car best et. Was [email protected] 122.
> 
> Engine: 0bd1 block
> ...


 i'd say that cam was KILLING you. 

Hell i'm at 375whp (mustang dyno) with a 266 cam and 25psi on a 54mm turbo.....


----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

the_q_jet said:


> i'd say that cam was KILLING you.
> 
> Hell i'm at 375whp (mustang dyno) with a 266 cam and 25psi on a 54mm turbo.....


I was planning on running that cam with my turbo setup. I talked to TT and they said its a good cam for boost. If you don't believe me call them


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

vento86 said:


> I was planning on running that cam with my turbo setup. I talked to TT and they said its a good cam for boost. If you don't believe me call them


the 288 is NOT a good cam for boost. Now if you get Collin to make you a customized one with some wider LSA's like a certain someone i know...then sure. 

That's what i had done to the 276 i'll be putting in next week.


----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

Ya forgot to mention it was a custom grind. Not too sure what the lsa was. Maybe 114 or something I have to call them again


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

vento86 said:


> Ya forgot to mention it was a custom grind. Not too sure what the lsa was. Maybe 114


 Yup 114.


----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

What are you guys doing about a FPR? I've got a 4 bar installed now.


----------



## TIGninja (Mar 21, 2010)

We should have a cam testing day where I put my car on the dyno and see what all different cams make at 20 psi on my car (its nice to have two dynos in house  ).


----------



## colovw (Aug 27, 2007)

TIGninja said:


> We should have a cam testing day where I put my car on the dyno and see what all different cams make at 20 psi on my car (its nice to have two dynos in house  ).


Do it:thumbup:


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

the_q_jet said:


> the 288 is NOT a good cam for boost. Now if you get Collin to make you a customized one with some wider LSA's like a certain someone i know...then sure.


Who could that be??????


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

PBWB said:


> Who could that be??????


----------



## o4rudeboy (Dec 8, 2008)

*out of left field with a question the newb !*

ok i realise theres a lot of aba turbo experience in here so i want to ask what is tho most reliable power you guys have seen out of the c2 tune for #30 injectors? i


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

o4rudeboy said:


> ok i realise theres a lot of aba turbo experience in here so i want to ask what is tho most reliable power you guys have seen out of the c2 tune for #30 injectors? i


you'll run outta injector before it's even anywhere CLOSE to being un-reliable lol.


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

the_q_jet said:


> you'll run outta injector before it's even anywhere CLOSE to being un-reliable lol.


QFT


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

the_q_jet said:


> you'll run outta injector before it's even anywhere CLOSE to being un-reliable lol.


Maxed injector you maybe able to hit 250whp best case on a very special dyno... (I've maxed out #30/4bar 263whp)
Safely ~230


----------



## TIGninja (Mar 21, 2010)

GTijoejoe said:


> Maxed injector you maybe able to hit 250whp best case on a very special dyno... (I've maxed out #30/4bar 263whp)
> Safely ~230


My personal preference is standalone and injectors just big enough to support your max power goal on E85.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

TIGninja said:


> My personal preference is standalone and injectors just big enough to support your max power goal on E85.


Thats no fair, sometimes you never know what you max goal is

good design logic though:thumbup:


----------



## o4rudeboy (Dec 8, 2008)

*that sounds good i think ill be happy for a while with 220whp*

lol thanks now i can save and wait for a bargain on a differnt fueling set up rather then ditching what i have now


----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

o4rudeboy said:


> lol thanks now i can save and wait for a bargain on a differnt fueling set up rather then ditching what i have now


I've got a set of red top 30#rs ill sell you.. cheap too!


----------



## o4rudeboy (Dec 8, 2008)

*i have those now i will be in the market for 42s and soon*

any one have a cam for cheap 260/ 268 or anything that i can run without head work


----------



## TIGninja (Mar 21, 2010)

Looks like mine will be back on the dyno tomorrow. Hopefully 500whp.


----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

TIGninja said:


> Looks like mine will be back on the dyno tomorrow. Hopefully 500whp.


Waiting.....:laugh:


----------



## Fast929 (Nov 13, 2004)

Chuck!


Where you at? 

Looking forward to seeing the numbers :thumbup:


----------



## TIGninja (Mar 21, 2010)

Fuel pump issues. Will look at it after work.


----------



## snobum (Dec 16, 2005)

TIGninja said:


> Looks like mine will be back on the dyno tomorrow. Hopefully 500whp.


What turbo setup?


----------



## snobum (Dec 16, 2005)

What are you guys running your injector duty cycle at


----------



## Kjkustomz (Apr 11, 2011)

Tigninja, love the sri's you make. Wish I could afford one. Vento86, was trying to pm you as to your old stg1 setup, as I was told my chip & inj came from your first build. But found it on another thread. Was trying to find out if that stg1 c2 chip was cam specific, or what burn it was. I've been following threads that you both have been doing, as well as MM thread. I have to thank you all as I've learnt alot of do's & don'ts from all of you. Thank & keep up the good work.


----------



## TIGninja (Mar 21, 2010)

Kjkustomz said:


> Tigninja, love the sri's you make. Wish I could afford one. Vento86, was trying to pm you as to your old stg1 setup, as I was told my chip & inj came from your first build. But found it on another thread. Was trying to find out if that stg1 c2 chip was cam specific, or what burn it was. I've been following threads that you both have been doing, as well as MM thread. I have to thank you all as I've learnt alot of do's & don'ts from all of you. Thank & keep up the good work.


Well I have never owned a C2 chip. I have however done a few custom tunes. Maybe you have one of those? Also im not really sure what a stg1 is. LOL


----------



## TIGninja (Mar 21, 2010)

snobum said:


> What turbo setup?


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4829923-The-super-slappy-attack-rabbit.


----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

Kjkustomz said:


> Tigninja, love the sri's you make. Wish I could afford one. Vento86, was trying to pm you as to your old stg1 setup, as I was told my chip & inj came from your first build. But found it on another thread. Was trying to find out if that stg1 c2 chip was cam specific, or what burn it was. I've been following threads that you both have been doing, as well as MM thread. I have to thank you all as I've learnt alot of do's & don'ts from all of you. Thank & keep up the good work.


Which build was this?? And I sold my chip and injectors locally. Who told you this?


----------



## o4rudeboy (Dec 8, 2008)

another ? i keep blowing seals between my copressor side and the bearing housing of my turboes this is the 3rd time what would cause this? does it have anything to do with oil flow cus i was using a restrictor on last turbo but with new rebuilt turbo i am not and i have put like 500 miles on the rebuilt turbo and its already leaking air into my oil pan help me please


----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

Pics of the oil feed and return would be good. How big is the return?


----------



## o4rudeboy (Dec 8, 2008)

*its big i think 3/4 id or maybe 5/8*

not sure i could snap pics anp put on picasa. i cant figure out how to load pics on the tex


----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

Here is a pic of my return setup.










The car.


----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

Bumping this up.

Got to drive the abaT yesterday and today. Builds boost quick but when it does it has a slight miss. I'm gonna back off the dizzy a hair to see what it does. Question: the C2 chip is for stock timing right? And I really need to get my downpipe made.:laugh:

Video.

http://m.flickr.com/#/photos/eurofresh/5792370450/

Didn't hit boost in this one. Had no brakes. Lol 30 year old lines busted. So I ran new ones


----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

Also, what do I do about my ISV(idle stabilize valve)? Recirc that into the intake or bring into the boost pipe? My car dies with it being unplugged. I really need to get this fixed. I wana start dailying this beast.


----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

Up


----------



## knwledgebase (May 18, 2004)

*ISV*

I've had my ISV up in the rain tray for 5+yrs with no issues. Just run the rubber tubes back into the valve, a tight loop and splice the wires to make it longer and reconnect. Did it when i got USRT mani. Your going to have to adjust the small idle screw on the throttle body to set the idle. It took sometime for the ecu to adapt. No issues and it's had 2 versions of C2 with a 60-1 in it for at least 4 yrs now.


----------



## Fast929 (Nov 13, 2004)

Chuck!


Where's that thing at? Updates my man!!! 


:thumbup:


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

Before picture lol


----------



## 2ToneTurbo (Feb 15, 2007)

^^ clean setup.


----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

knwledgebase said:


> I've had my ISV up in the rain tray for 5+yrs with no issues. Just run the rubber tubes back into the valve, a tight loop and splice the wires to make it longer and reconnect. Did it when i got USRT mani. Your going to have to adjust the small idle screw on the throttle body to set the idle. It took sometime for the ecu to adapt. No issues and it's had 2 versions of C2 with a 60-1 in it for at least 4 yrs now.


im actually just gonna cap it off, then adjust the screw. but does the C2 manage ment for stock timing? mine iss off a bit and it knocks when i hit high booost. im gonna regap my plugs(someone chime in on the proper gap size) and drive it tosee if its better.


----------



## Kjkustomz (Apr 11, 2011)

I bought them as a set from GTDi89. He gave me a link to a thread with a dyne sheet for 247 hp. Sound firmiliar at all. It's supposta be a c2 chip, & 30 lb svt focus inj.


----------

